# Wanna Turn a Pen?



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Then just watch this video from a 12 year old...

Talented Kid

Looks like he has more talents than just turning. Too bad all kids don't have his attitude and forward thinking outlook.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Brilliant! What a smart kid. Nice press jig. Nice knot. Nice! I really enjoyed that. Off to turn a Celtic knot on something.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Suddenly I feel inferior :'(

Man that kid's good!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Talented? Not just, I can think of a few other choice words. How about motivated, self-starter, and creative. How long do you suppose he's been at this? One more word: Impressive! I too enjoyed that...this newbie turner could learn from that youngster!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Not nearly as impressive, but noteworthy nonetheless, here is another youngster turning a pen with a little help from her dad.
YouTube - Turning a Pen 101


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sheesh you guys going to let that kid show you up? Let's get with it. :lol:

Pretty cool video none the less.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

BernieW said:


> Sheesh you guys going to let that kid show you up? Let's get with it. :lol:
> 
> Pretty cool video none the less.


Yeah, I only hope I am that good in 12 years. :laugh:


----------



## George Morris (Sep 22, 2009)

That youngster will go far! Great!G


----------



## pyeatrakas (May 4, 2009)

Nicely done.


----------

